# Nissan Sentra 2001 GXE CAT (front portion)



## sam00 (Sep 19, 2008)

Hello Forum Members,

I have posted previously about my car having problems with emission. This time it is again Catalyst converter. My check engine light is on from quite some time. I got it checked in the shop , they said my catalyst converter is bad. I replaced the one ahead of muffler and was underfold type. The check engine light is still on. I got the oxygen sensor checked they are working fine, the car shop person told me that I have two way catalytic converter and there is one more converter in the front. I went to Autozone but couldn't get the price as they don't carry it. They did not had picture also. I went to AutoShucks they didn't had it either. I am wondering if someone can confirm that does my car : Nissan Sentra 2001 GXE 1.8L have two way CAT and is there any image available so that I can see how it looks. Also if someone can give me the price quote and a good website to buy it, I will be highly grateful.

thanks for your time everyone,
regards
SG


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

HI SG,

I looked up your application over here and you only have 1 convertor on that car.

Hope this helps.If you go to Autozone have them see what the code is on the check engine light.It might even be a gas cap code.

Tony


----------



## sam00 (Sep 19, 2008)

*thanks for the reply*

Hi Tony,

Thanks for your reply. I hope you are sure about it, not that I doubt your knowledge but just that I am little paranoid. I have been trying to fix my car from quite some time now. Every time the auto shops say they will fix my check engine light, it works for two days and again the light comes up and a new problem. So I want to fix the car for once and all. Actually I went to autozone to get the quote on the CAT converter ( front ) portion. In their product guide there was a CAT converter front and rear. They don't carry the front portion, I want to be sure that my car doesn't have front portion of CAT converter. Some of websites also shows the part for around 400$. 

NISSAN SENTRA CATALYTIC CONVERTER 1999 2000 2001 1.8L:eBay Motors (item 110308285249 end time Jul-03-09 07:49:06 PDT)

check the link please. 

The auto shop told me that this part carry precious metals like Platinum thats why they are costly. Please suggest on my feedback, I highly appreciate your time and concern and look forward for your reply. 

regards
SG


----------



## saint0421 (Sep 24, 2006)

Your exhaust manifold has a pre-cat and then there's a main cat underneath the car.
208 Catalyst Converter :: Exhaust & Cooling :: Genuine Nissan Parts :: Sentra Parts (B15U) 2000-2006 :: CourtesyParts.com


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

sam00 said:


> Hi Tony,
> 
> Thanks for your reply. I hope you are sure about it, not that I doubt your knowledge but just that I am little paranoid. I have been trying to fix my car from quite some time now. Every time the auto shops say they will fix my check engine light, it works for two days and again the light comes up and a new problem. So I want to fix the car for once and all. Actually I went to autozone to get the quote on the CAT converter ( front ) portion. In their product guide there was a CAT converter front and rear. They don't carry the front portion, I want to be sure that my car doesn't have front portion of CAT converter. Some of websites also shows the part for around 400$.
> 
> ...


Hmm, that's strange because I looked up your application over here in the purchasing dept. and neither I or the other gentleman saw that in the illistration. I also looked at our manifolds and we don't currently carry that one.

Sorry for the mistake, was going by our sources over here,might have just over looked that section of the exhaust.

Tony


----------

